
Technocrat.net - jwilliams
http://technocrat.net/
======
rw
What was this?

~~~
SingAlong
Even I'm confused!

The linux.com article <http://www.linux.com/articles/6484> is dated _January
04, 2001 (8:00:00 AM) - 7 years, 11 months ago_

And in contrast the slashdot article
[http://news.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08%2F12%2F26%2F11262...](http://news.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=08%2F12%2F26%2F1126256&from=rss)
is dated on Dec 26th 2008 (???)

